# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Aug 30, 2016)

________________________________________
*Solutions will appear in this grid as they are solved.*







*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Aug 30, 2016)

No takers ? - I'll post Clues tomorrow Morning if none are answered.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

6 Frache (or Fracho)


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

9 I would usually answer this with Halyard, the usual spelling. The alternative spelling Halliard fits, though. Wouldn't surprise me with your devious mind


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

10 Swathe?


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 6 Frache (or Fracho)


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 9 I would usually answer this with Halyard, the usual spelling. The alternative spelling Halliard fits, though. Wouldn't surprise me with your devious mind


'Fraid not mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 10 Swathe?


'Fraid not mikeyB but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

*Clue Time:

I've added the first and last letter to the remaining answers.*


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

4. Yawl


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

7. Bravado


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

10. Ligate?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

3. Athwart


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

2 Swelter


----------



## Annette (Aug 31, 2016)

8. Monoptote


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 4. Yawl


Well done mikeyB (see how easy it is when you have clues)


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 7. Bravado


Well done mikeyB


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Annette said:


> 10. Ligate?


Well done Annette


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

5. turbulent?
3. Athwart


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 3. Athwart


Well done mikeyB


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

2. Swelter?


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 2 Swelter


Well done mikeyB


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

8 Monoptote

Oops missed Annette's post. Sorry


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

soz ...delay in hitting Post Reply


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Annette said:


> 8. Monoptote


Yes well done Annette


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 5. turbulent?
> 3. Athwart


Well done on 5 Jonsi
3. was already guessed.


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> 2. Swelter?


Sorry guessed by mikeyB


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

1 annulation

A word I use every day of the week. Aye, right

I give up on the rigging


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> 1 annulation
> 
> A word I use every day of the week. Aye, right


Well done mikeyB (I know it's a cross word but there is no need to be cross )


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Only one to go and it's not halyard.


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

What's wrong mikeyB gant sorry, can't get it


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 31, 2016)

So that'd be gantline then?


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 31, 2016)

Aye, Jonsi, you got that one in while I was off having a haircut


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, Jonsi, you got that one in while I was off having a haircut


Looks good Mike, suits you


----------



## David H (Aug 31, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> So that'd be gantline then?


Well done Jonsi


----------

